# Bicycle as BOV?



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

So I was thinking the other day that I could use some racks on my bike for miscellaneous transportation of items, and I was wondering what everyone else thought of using a bicycle as a Bug Out Vehicle. Here is a picture of what I want to base my bike off of:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> So I was thinking the other day that I could use some racks on my bike for miscellaneous transportation of items, and I was wondering what everyone else thought of using a bicycle as a Bug Out Vehicle. Here is a picture of what I want to base my bike off of:


Get solid tires... Not as comfy but eliminates patch kits and pump from your gear... Just a thought.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> So I was thinking the other day that I could use some racks on my bike for miscellaneous transportation of items, and I was wondering what everyone else thought of using a bicycle as a Bug Out Vehicle. Here is a picture of what I want to base my bike off of:


depends, do you ride a lot now? ever done a century? with a load? does your bug out route take you thru any towns, urban areas, hills? even modest elevation gains are going to feel like a lot with that kind of load if you havent trained up to it.

oh, and i wouldnt go with solid tires, thats a huge weight increase, and its rotational mass, the worst kind of weight


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Bikes are generally a bad idea in a SH!T situation.

It also zero physical protection, your gear is harder to get on the fly, and it seriously cuts down on your reaction time while coming up on something. Not to mention that they're easily jacked and taken. Unless you seriously strap yourself to it, you could lose all your gear with one tackle.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

At first thought, it seems like a bad idea. But, depending on your own personal situation it could work well.

Where I live, over the past 10-15 years there has been several 100 miles of bike trails put in. In the cities they run along creeks out of site of most motorized traffic. In the country they are on old rail road tracks with there own independent bridges over all the rivers.

Here's what I would do, never travel during the day, use the advantage of NVG if you can or a bright moon night if you have good night vision.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Tweto said:


> At first thought, it seems like a bad idea. But, depending on your own personal situation it could work well.
> 
> Where I live, over the past 10-15 years there has been several 100 miles of bike trails put in. In the cities they run along creeks out of site of most motorized traffic. In the country they are on old rail road tracks with there own independent bridges over all the rivers.
> 
> Here's what I would do, never travel during the day, use the advantage of NVG if you can or a bright moon night if you have good night vision.


Depending on where you live it might be your only way out of town.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe consider a KLR-250? About 75-90 mpg, you can make it pretty doggone quiet, and it'll do 55-60mph with panniers pretty easy but is best suited around town and off of the beaten trails. Does quite well single track, too.

You can pick up a REALLY good used one for the price of a high end mountain bike. $1500-$2500.

Easy to maintain and work on, too.


----------



## Willow23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Though a bicycle may not be the ideal form of bug out transportation, in the event of the electrical grid going down, can't get gas, etc. that's your most reliable option. Due to that possibility, however minimal, having a bug out bike is a good idea. I personally am looking to get one as well, just in case.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If the threat is high for an attack to occur, I do *not* want to be on a bike. Power and speed will be what can get you away fast enough to save your life. More power means a faster getaway.

It the threat is low, but very congested (getting out of Houston before hurr Rita or Ike) then a bike is a good idea.... but because of the miles needed to cover, it would have to have an engine of some sort on it. Even Lance Armstrong can't do 100 miles in a day with 40 lbs of gear strapped on.

The KLR250 suggestion is the most ideal one. You can store two gallons of gas on that thing very easily with the right containers. And no pedaling!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep one of these on the bike, in the event of EMP type event....Cars/Trucks/etc. would litter the roads, many with plenty of fuel in the tanks.

http://creativehomeandgardening.com/catalog/CHG_Catalog.mvc?FGL+select+ATR+008566+CJ20322509

You can retrofit a larger fuel tank on the KLR-250, as well. Plenty of aftermarket add-ons are available, even heated grips for cold weather riding.

I love mountain bikes. Built a nice cross country bike years ago, but I sure as heck wouldn't use it in a SHTF situation unless I absolutely had to. Pedals suck except for "leisure/pleasure" riding. I just don't think it's a good tool for the job, but that's purely my opinion.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Claymore5150 said:


> Keep one of these on the bike, in the event of EMP type event....Cars/Trucks/etc. would litter the roads, many with plenty of fuel in the tanks.
> 
> http://creativehomeandgardening.com/catalog/CHG_Catalog.mvc?FGL+select+ATR+008566+CJ20322509
> 
> ...


One thing to consider is that there is a difference between I can see the fallout coming and I need the speed away, people stuck on I-45 in Willis because they ran out of gas trying to get away from Rita, and two weeks with no power to run gas pumps and I need to check on family, get food, get meds, etc....

Transportation is like financial investing. The key is to diversify for multiple contingencies. Just because the SHTF already doesn't mean that Murphy's Law is now on vacation....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> Cars/Trucks/etc. would litter the roads, many with plenty of fuel in the tanks. http://creativehomeandgardening.com/catalog/CHG_Catalog.mvc?FGL+select+ATR+008566+CJ20322509












Those things are usually garbage quality. Besides, any newer vehicle (last 25-30 years) has "anti-siphon" baffles in the tube, so that thing won't work anyway.

When gas really got out of hand in 2007 ($4 +), we had thieves running around with cordless drills (with all the vents sealed up) and chucked with a UniBit drilling holes in the bottom of peoples fuel tanks and draining fuel out. Others would use a pair of side cutters to cut the plastic fuel lines and pumped the fuel out that way. Either way would leave the owner with a car that won't drive.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah so the anti siphon baffles cost the car owner more money in the long run. The idiots do not think of the unintended consequences. This is the same reason you never lock a greenhouse door. I would rather have them take the plants than cut a hole in the side of the greenhouse and then take the plants.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Boomy said:


> One thing to consider is that there is a difference between I can see the fallout coming and I need the speed away, people stuck on I-45 in Willis because they ran out of gas trying to get away from Rita, and two weeks with no power to run gas pumps and I need to check on family, get food, get meds, etc....
> 
> Transportation is like financial investing. The key is to diversify for multiple contingencies. Just because the SHTF already doesn't mean that Murphy's Law is now on vacation....


That is funny that you mention that. I did not feel sorry for the Katrina victims except the children. When you see a storm that size coming 3-5 days ahead of time, fill up your gas tanks and get out of a city that is below low tide.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I was meeting with some guys in Chicago recently who commute on folding bikes. I had one and really miss mine. I was stupid and let it go three years ago. There appear to be a lot of brands on the market now so I want one for each family member. One thing I would advise is to stay away from the really tiny wheel versions. Mid size tires are fine. 

Big thing is if you buy one ride it. There is nothing worse than trying to get on a bike and riding half a day if you are out of shape. Best wishes. GB


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't need a KLR, these motorcycles went around the world.
http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=716979

Quite the adventure.


----------



## McClarinJ (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll tell you what I would like to have for re-supply trips to town from my property in Ecuador, The Yuba Mundo Cargo Bike, perfect for bringing back 10 gallons of gasoline for my generator, 50-lb. boxes of nails, etc. My property has no road to it, only a trail, so I can't use a car or truck.

http://www.besportier.com/archives/yuba-mundo-cargo-bicycle-1.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80cc-Bike-Engine-Motor-Kit-Gas-Motorized-Bicycle-2-Stroke-New-/170930247333

80cc..... MUCH more torque than 49 cc. 
$145... looking into getting one.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In many states, anything over 49cc's must be licensed and insured.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> In many states, anything over 49cc's must be licensed and insured.


It takes a bored cop to stop one and check. The 80 is actually 66cc. The Chinese 2-stroke bike engines are hit and miss in quality. Would like to do this instead:

http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=11757


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

> In many states, anything over 49cc's must be licensed and insured.


Put a 50cc sticker on it. :kiss:


----------

